# Low carb diet food question



## oppose (Jun 15, 2007)

so i know basically all you can eat is like eggs and chicken but what are some sides i could make? god i miss ice cream,.


----------



## redkitty (Jun 15, 2007)

What low-carb diet are you on!  Here is a list of veggies/legumes you can eat while on the SB diet.  Do more reading online, there are loads of things you should be eating even in P1 of low-carbing.

Artichokes 
Asparagus 
Beans, Green 
Beans, Italian 
Beans, Wax 
Beans or Legumes: 
Black Beans 
Butter Beans 
Chickpeas or Garbanzo 
Pigeon Peas 
Soy Beans 
Split Peas 
Broccoli 
Bok Choy 
Cabbage 
Cauliflower 
Celery 
Collard Greens 
Cucumbers 
Eggplant 
Lettuce (All varieties) 
Juice (Limit to 6 ounces per day) 
Tomato 
V-8 
Mushrooms 
Mustard Greens 
Okra 
Onion - Limit to 1/2 per day 
Peppers (All varieties) 
Pickles - Dill or those sweetened with Splenda® 
Radishes (All varieties) 
Rhubarb 
Sauerkraut 
Snow peas 
Spinach 
Sprouts, Alfalfa 
Squash, Spaghetti 
Squash, Summer 
Yellow 
Zucchini 
Tomato - Limit to 1 whole or 10 cherry per serving


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2007)

There is a lot more to a south beach or atkins type diet than eggs and chicken and no carbs.  Make sure you understand the details and the different stages. 

There are a lot of low carb foods you can shoose from.  There are some good low carb substitutes for breads.  You can eat all meats and fish.


----------



## Caine (Jun 15, 2007)

Spring for the book. Other than purchasing a fitness center membership, it will be the best health related investment you'll ever make. Oh, and once you get the book, do EXACTLY what it tells you to do, please? Every diet plan out there really works, honest. But ONLY if you follow the instructions!

Another thing that annoys me about low carb diets, other than people not following the instructions, is all the substitutes they try to make up for their normally heavily carbed meals. Spaghetti squash? Steamed and smashed cauliflower?  Why? The no carb part of the diet is only for TWO WEEKS! Anyone who can't go two weeks without spaghetti and meatballs or mashed potatoes and gravy has a much bigger problem, which is probably the cause of them being overweight to begin with.


----------



## oppose (Jun 15, 2007)

thanks for that big list of foods, it sucks i dont like beans and peas lol. how about yellow corn? is that ok? well i can report ive lost 7 lbs in 2-3 days just eating chicken with tomatos n pickles lol. will powered the beejezuz out of it haha. a decent amount of excersize was also involved so can't give all the credit to the food


----------



## Caine (Jun 15, 2007)

Peas & corn are NOT vegetables! They are carbohydrates and should be treated as such. LIke I said SPRING FOR THE BOOK!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2007)

Peas and corn are vegetables that are very high in carbs.  

If you're serious about this diet plan, it is a good idea to consider buying the book.  The book will provide you with correct information on the foods you should include in your diet and ones to avoid.  You will have less misinformation to contend with if you refer to the book.


----------



## Caine (Jun 15, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Peas and corn are vegetables that are very high in carbs.


 
So is a potato! Anything that grows is technically a vegetable. We aren't talking about animal/vegetable/mineral. 

In the carb controlled world (Atkins, South Beach, type II diabetes, etc.)  you have three types of food: Carbohydrates, vegetables, and protein. Beans are considered a protein, not a vegetable, and not a carb. Yes, beans have carbs, but the amount of fiber in beans pretty much neutralizes the effect of the carbs. Peas and corn are considered carbs, and should be treated as a carb, NOT a vegetable.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 15, 2007)

oppose said:
			
		

> well i can report ive lost 7 lbs in 2-3 days just eating chicken with tomatos n pickles lol. will powered the beejezuz out of it haha. a decent amount of excersize was also involved so can't give all the credit to the food


I'd give a lot of credit to the lack of water. When you don't eat carbs, you're also not taking in the HYDRATE part, which is water, so most of the weight you lose in the beginning of low-carb diets is water weight. To avoid dehydration, drink lots of water.

This site has lots of South Beach-compatible recipes: Kalyn's Kitchen


----------



## peppermint patie07 (Jun 17, 2007)

You can have icecream...have you tried Edy's Brand...no sugar added.  I found it much healthier than the regular brand of icecream.
peppermint patie07


----------



## oppose (Jun 19, 2007)

i had some no sugar ice cream this weekend, it was so bad i cried.


----------



## mikki (Jun 20, 2007)

When you can have some carbs (after 2 weeks) try the ice cream with cool whip it adds a little sweetness to it and has a few carbs. Try the web site lowcarbcafe.com for lots of great dishes.


----------



## Zereh (Jun 20, 2007)

Better yet, learn to live and love the GI! =P Not all carbs are created equal.   

Your body needs carbs to function properly over an extended period of time, just like it needs fats and it needs proteins. I'd be wary of cutting out out any of them completely. Instead try concentrating on making sure what you do ingest is as packed full of nutritional value as it can be.

I learned the hard way over many years and many diet-of-the-month "failures" ... the more I move the less important it is about what I put into my mouth. haha I mean, I can handle a slice of pie or an ice cream now and then without feeling guilty or seeing it land on my rear if I'm keeping up with my walking, pilates, yoga or whatever. The more you move the less you have to fuss over every bite you take. 


Z


----------



## Caine (Jun 20, 2007)

The glycemic index is totally useless for dieting unless you are accustomed to eating just one food item per meal. The glycemic index provides the the rate at which a carbohydrate converts to glucose, enters the bloodstream, and causes an insulin response. Unfortunately, this is flawed in two ways.

1. Some food items, for example carrots, have a very high glycemic number, but they are so low in calories that, in order to get a blood sugar spike, you would have to literally eat an entire bushel of them.

2. Most normal human beings mix their proteins, carbohydrates, and vegetables during a single feeding, and proteins and fats will slow down the absorption of glucose into your bloodstream. So unless you plan on being a "one trick pony" at every meal, forget about using the glycemic index for dietary purposes.

Like I said *SPRING FOR THE BOOK!" *


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 22, 2007)

Oppose - you are seriously endangering your health by just deciding to make up your own "low carb diet".

If you wish to go that route, both the newest Atkins & the South Beach diets are good healthy ones to pursue - but YOU HAVE TO EITHER DO THEM ONLINE OR BUY THE BOOKS!!!!!!!

Both are nutritionally correct & will make sure you're getting everything you need to remain healthy.  If you're thinking that all you eat are eggs & chicken, you're on a path to health destruction & no weight loss worth of it.


----------



## Aunt Lisa's Kitchen (Jun 22, 2007)

For what it's worth, my favorite book on  eating healthy is called,
"Your health, your choice" by Ted M. Morter, M.D.

He is a physician who wondered why some of his patients got better, and why some did not.  He did extensive research in hopes to better serve his patients, and the book is what he found.

 It's jam packed with info on food and how your body handles certain categories of foods, such as how easily (or not so easily) something is digested.  And what the body requires to digest certain foods.  

And it easily explains the causes of osteoporosis, for instance, and other common ailments, and how they're just not necessary.  

thought some of you might enjoy it!


----------

